# Newbie Tank Help!!!



## PatrickChewing (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Guys and Gals,
Im about to start my first freshwater aquarium. I have done some shopping around and Im very interested in the 29 gal Biocube. Do any of you guys own or have any experience with the Biocube line? Im open to any other tank suggestions but I would like to stick with the cube shape, as it will work best with the space I have.

Thanks and Cheers!
PatrickChewing


----------



## FishVille (Feb 13, 2010)

if iwhere you iwould get it my brother has the same one it is a saltwater tank but every fish and live plants fish "ect" we'll love it in there things grow like CRAZY !!! i've never had a saltwater but ibreed mollies and guppies and i'm sure freshwater stuff would love it in a bio tank

Good luck 

Fish Ville


----------



## Zippy (Feb 14, 2010)

No experience with them but do love to oogle over them at the store! If you do get one please post pics.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Biocube is a nice setup! Best wishes with yours!


----------

